# Bi amping front speakers from the 1 receiver



## Age5 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a yamaha rx-v 3800 receiver . I have the choice of running 7.1 or 5.1 with the fronts bi amped from the surround rears terminals if not in use (5.1) would I benefit from doing this even though at the moment a have the fronts bi wired already? 
Eg ( 2 cables from the front left terminals on the back of the receiver, 1 going to high freq on speaker and other to low freq and 2 cables for the right etc ) 

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Probably not but since you already have the necessary cables, why not try it and decide for yourself?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with Kal on this one. This topic is always debateable and IMO unless done with completely active crossovers and seperate power amps i really think you'll be hard pressed to hear a differance. You should try for yourself however.:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

In this case I see his option of bi-amping as getting the same result as bridging an amp, it will send more power to the speakers.
So looking at it that way, I would say bi-amping would be much better than bi-wiring.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gdstupak said:


> In this case I see his option of bi-amping as getting the same result as bridging an amp, it will send more power to the speakers.
> So looking at it that way, I would say bi-amping would be much better than bi-wiring.


But that is not the case. Bridging can, with the right amps, quadruple available output power

OTOH, while there is, in theory, double the wattage possible, the availability is limited by the power distribution of typical music program Much more power is required to drive the LF than the HF at any particular level. So, let's assume that 90% of the power is used for the woofer leg, driving that leg with its own amp (of the same power output) will only afford an increase in real output of 10%. Since the HF requires less power for the same given listening level, the LF is the limiting factor. 10% is less than 1dB.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

gdstupak said:


> In this case I see his option of bi-amping as getting the same result as bridging an amp, it will send more power to the speakers.
> So looking at it that way, I would say bi-amping would be much better than bi-wiring.


Bi-amping and Bi-wireing are 2 completely different scenarios as well is bridgeing. All three options are different.:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

bambino said:


> Bi-amping and Bi-wireing are 2 completely different scenarios as well is bridgeing. All three options are different.:T


I know all three are different, I was just trying to keep my post short.
So here is what I meant:

Bi-wiring: he has 1 140w amp powering a full speaker right now (even though there are 2 sets of wires).

Bi-amping: this would use 2 descrete 140w amps for a full speaker. 1 140w amp for the low drivers. And a separate 140w amp for the higher drivers.

I know that bi-amping does not literally make more power like bridging does. But the bi-amping gives 2 descrete amps which is kinda like giving more power to each driver.

Hopefully that's more clear and correct.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No worries, i could tell by your post what you meant i was also just trying to clarify to the OP as to not cause him confusion.:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

bambino said:


> No worries, i could tell by your post what you meant i was also just trying to clarify to the OP as to not cause him confusion.:T


After I posted it, I thought it might cause concern.
But I'm at work and was too busy to try and re-do it.
I know what I meant and that's what matters, right?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Your right. Have a good night at work.:T Your lucky, i wish i was able to do the web thing at work, no fair:hissyfit:.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a few calm moments that I can get online.
It's nice to be able to, but the job part sucks, I'm a Federal prison guard.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gdstupak said:


> I know that bi-amping does not literally make more power like bridging does. But the bi-amping gives 2 descrete amps which is kinda like giving more power to each driver.


Neither "makes more power" but the only real usefulness of passive biamping is the availability of a bit more headroom for the system.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Neither "makes more power" but the only real usefulness of passive biamping is the availability of a bit more headroom for the system.


See, that's how a professional words it.
Well done.


----------

